# Pontoon boats



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Anyone know anything about pontoon boats? My hubby keeps bringing it up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They're slow and if you poke a hole in a pontoon it'll sink. 

That's the extent of what I know.  Oh and for the ladies I'm not quite certain if "facilities" exist or if they do is it just a curtain.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Have fun getting the pontoons back on the trailer especially if there's wind or current. A friend of mine had one and was driving home when one of the pontoons somehow slipped off one side of the trailer but didnt hit the pavement. Luckily he was driving slow in traffic on a two lane road when it happened. When he stopped, people got out of their vehicles behind him and lifted the pontoon back up on the trailer and helped better secure it.
It happened up at Monck's Corner, South Carolina.
If it had happened here in Jax, people would be honking their horns and cussing you out!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, so you caused me to be curious about another thing so I went and did some reading. I found this article that really doesn't have a dog in the hunt for why you should buy this specific boat.

http://www.pontoonhouseboatodyssey.com/Pontoon_Boats_101.html


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I've had a 24' pontoon at my lake house for the last 12 years. On mine, you can cut a hole on the deck a yard wide, and nothing would happen except you would have a hole to jump into the water from. it has a 135 horse 4 cylinder engine, and top speed is about 23 mph. I love it but as other have said, it is like driving a sailboat sideways with the wind resistance. I can go all week on 30 gallons of gas. On my other boat, I go through 60 gallons in a day.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Mark, my friends had a 34 foot cabin cruiser on LI, and the gas was so expensive the boat was used more or less without leaving the dock. 

I got the camper and my favorites would be kayaking and fishing. Hubby said he likes those pontoons. I thought about it and it sounds like I could have fishing and water without the camper and even sleep on that thing. 

Dawg, I hear you about the wind. Have you ever been over here on the gulf? Most or all of the time the boat ramps are in pretty protected areas. None really are on the gulf. And unlike the Atlantic side, there's not much wind. It gets pretty stagnant out there in the gulf. I will have to investigate more about it. (The gulf I'm talking about is between New Port Richey and Crystal River. The Hernando county boat ramp would be impossible to find if you didn't know where it was. I just found out we had one. I will have to find out about problems with the wind.

We are surrounded by Gulf, rivers and lakes here. 

Thanks for that article , Robin. I got to read more. 
Would you believe I have excellent credit, but don't owe anyone money, so it's harder to get a loan!


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Problem with a pontoon is they are a bear to tow. They are so stinkin' wide you can't see the other lane. They are pretty light but with towing, you will suck the gas with their wind resistance.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Too late! LOL


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One question, where is the head?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Uh oh Karen, you'll have your work cut out for you now lol. How many horsepower motor? Got the bbq grill on stand by? It looks great, 26 feet?

Today I called two different people on Craigslist about possibly buying their boat they had listed. Turns out each boat was titled in a different name, not the current owner. The trailers were also registered in someone elses name other than the owner. They had plenty of excuses and I just told them that I dont operate like that, thanked them and hung up. Same thing happened yesterday with another boat I had an interest in. Grrrrrr. 
This afternoon I went to a boat consignment place not far from us and they didnt have anything I was interested in.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some title jumping going on from the sounds of it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Florida is strict when it comes to boats. Gotta cross T's and dot i's. Titles for boats are required here, they wernt required in Georgia.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Same here in AL. Isn't it also GA that if a vehicle is more than ten years old a title isn't required? I've been gone too long now to remember if it was GA or one of the other states I lived in.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks. It's 20 foot . That was my limit. And 7 feet wide. Powell, believe it or not, likes it!

Okay the head. On these boats, they have this round enclosed curtain they hang up for "changing". I found the head in a cabinet. I thought Great! Uh, NO. I looked at them online and thought I am not cleaning and emptying that toilet!!!! So I found basically a 5 gallon bucket with a toilet seat and in goes a disposable leak proof plastic bag. That's what I bought. And 300 Hand wipes in packages. It will be like musical chairs. The one who poops gets to empty the bag.

I looked all over when I was looking for a camper. Craig's list, Rv magazine, a few dealers that carry used campers. With this Pontoon, the prices were all over the place. I think I found this on Craigs list. But a Marina had it. Keep looking. I know your boat is out there.

Okay I did something stupid. I drive in and I'm alone with this pontoon parked out front. It looks like the one I was there fore. So I jump in and sit down thinking it's so clean. Then the guy comes out and we talk about the pontoon, and he tells me the outboard is 125 mph (?) and it looks so shiny. He tells me it's $34,000. Oops. Not my boat. I had a good laugh over that. It was a big monster, 24 feet and 8.5 foot wide. So he takes me over to this 9 year old pontoon and even after sitting in a brand new one, this one was okay. 

Dawg what are you looking for?

All my life I've had perfect credit. To the point that I was at closing on a house one time and I told them I didn't want my property taxes in with my loan payment, and wrote them several letters about it. The "men", lawyers and such, tell me "well this is how everyone does it." I said no. And I got up and left. They called and we closed a week later. I had to laugh about that one.

So I apply for $20,000 (random number) and can't get a loan because I don't owe anyone money. So, while I'm selling the trailer, I loaned myself the money ($10,000) because it was just sitting there making 2%. Then I'll pay it back with the trailer.
These banks only love people that owe lots of money.

Dawg, on the trailer, the vin numbers match, but they have the trailer on the title as 2.5 feet shorter, and 1,000 pounds higher. I read it happens. The vin on the trailer is in 4 different places. It's such a nice trailer. But who wants to camp alone?

At some point we'll get this enclosure that makes the boat a floating tent.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't help but envision her pulling the camper with the boat and trailer being towed behind the camper. 

How well do you think your idea for who empties the honey bucket is going to work?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Not well, LOL. But zipping a bag and tossing it beats emptying a head. 
I hate to see the trailer go. It's nice and clean and in very good condition. But I don't want to camp alone.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wait! You're going to sell the camper? What about when he figures out the boat wasn't really what he wanted after all? Not only will you not be camping alone, you won't have anything to camp in. 

I would hold off rehoming the camper for a bit. You only thought the camper was work loading and unloading, wait until you both get a taste of doing that with the boat since nothing for living can be stored on it. No running water. No real facilities. 

I lived on a 45 footer. It had all of the necessities, water, cooking, heat, ac. Storage for stuff like linens but it was still work. Like keeping the danged thing from sinking.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Same here in AL. Isn't it also GA that if a vehicle is more than ten years old a title isn't required? I've been gone too long now to remember if it was GA or one of the other states I lived in.


Gotta have a vehicle title in Georgia no matter how old it is.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I can't help but envision her pulling the camper with the boat and trailer being towed behind the camper.
> 
> It'll be as long and wide as one of them big rigs LOL!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Thanks. It's 20 foot . That was my limit. And 7 feet wide.
> 
> Dawg, on the trailer, the vin numbers match, but they have the trailer on the title as 2.5 feet shorter, and 1,000 pounds higher. I read it happens. The vin on the trailer is in 4 different places. It's such a nice trailer. But who wants to camp alone.


Florida goes by weight of vehicle for property tax purposes. Georgia goes by year of vehicle. Unfortunately in Camden county Georgia the communists raise the millage rate every year and the property taxes on vehicles never go down.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well I'm sure it won't leave right away.

You lived on a boat? Not easy. My ex and I had a bow rider, 21 feet. The only problem was having to pee. The rest was fine. I can't keep both. I guess I can use propane to make coffee or boil water. 

The camper is a cute little thing. .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, did it for a year in N. VA. The boat was on a doc about 200 feet from shore, had to carry groceries and laundry down a flight of steps and down the doc. Winter was the challenge, one keeping the boat from being frozen in and filling the fresh water tank. I had a hose that went from the shore to the boat. All 300 feet of it had to be drained each time to prevent it from freezing until I figured out I could leave it below the water line once I had most of the water drained. 

Then there was the hurricane. Not a big one but it sure made a mess of the river. Brought it up about six feet, caused the floating docks to come off the pilings. Luckily a bunch of the boat owners got together before it hit and tied off the docs so that they wouldn't get driven up the river with all of the boats tied to them. 

That's good, talk yourself in to letting it stay right there for a while. Bad thing is, you got the boat just as the weather is gonna turn. You won't be doing a lot of boating but you could do a bunch of camping in comfort.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg53 said:


> Gotta have a vehicle title in Georgia no matter how old it is.


Then it must have been VA that a title wasn't needed after x years.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Dawg, what kind of boat you looking for?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I know it gets pretty rank out there. Especially when your not moving. But, maybe going later in the day. With the ac in the camper, I feel like I didn't camp to sit in a camper.

I'M trying to figure out how to have an enclosure on the boat for camping out. Those pontoon enclosures are $4k!!!. That's unreal. Well the camper is out there for the time being.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm thinking about when it's time to sleep. If it's too warm I can't sleep worth a flip but that AC in the camper can get the temp just right at bedtime.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I know it gets pretty rank out there. Especially when your not moving. But, maybe going later in the day. With the ac in the camper, I feel like I didn't camp to sit in a camper.
> 
> I'M trying to figure out how to have an enclosure on the boat for camping out. Those pontoon enclosures are $4k!!!. That's unreal. Well the camper is out there for the time being.


Havasu might know about enclosures.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Then it must have been VA that a title wasn't needed after x years.


I lived in Virginia until 1979 and had a boat. It was a 12' aluminum boat and I dont recall ever having to register it until I moved to Georgia the same year. Rules and regs change over the years, heck I dont know. I know it's gotten tougher since 911 though, and not just with boats.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Dawg, what kind of boat you looking for?


Used 12 or 14 foot V-hull boat, aluminum or fiberglass, with or without motor. Preferably a 14 foot. I might have found one at a boat dealership in St Augustine. At least they'd have a legit title and registration (I hope.) I emailed them and they open at 9am.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

My pontoon boat is a Sun Tracker Regency, and there are several options for a full enclosure starting at a few hundred $$'s. Here is a tent attachment for $209, and they have many options available. I also have a boat cover made by this manufacturer (Taylor Made Canvas), and they stand behind their products.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for the info, Havasu. It looks really good. 

Dawg good luck with the boat hunting.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Well, I drove down to St Augustine and bought the boat, at a good price. It's an aluminum V-hull 14 footer. They fixed a couple problems that I spotted right off the bat. The motor ran great, 25 hp Mercury 4 stroke and it started right up on the third pull. It doesnt have electric start. It also runs on non ethanol gas. The boat and trailer is 2008, motor is 2000. The trailer has heavy looking rust, but it's heavy surface rust and the metal is very solid. The exception is the wheels, leaf springs and possibly the axle. I need to add trailer guides. The boat itself is in excellent condition. It needs a battery for the electrics already in place; nav lights, bilge pump, aerator. I'll probably buy a depth finder.
I'm taking it to a boat repair shop Friday to see how much it'll cost to fix up the trailer. I'm also going to have them show me the ins and outs about the motor since it's my first 4 stroke. 
I have plenty of time to get the boat looking the way I want it and I'm looking forward to it.
The best part about my purchase today is that the dealership is taking care of all the paperwork; title, registration etc...Love it!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh, oh. That sounds like we'll never hear from dawg any more unless it's to show us the big one he caught. 

It didn't take long after you told us you were looking. Does that mean we're good luck?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How cool! I would have been happy with that. It's beautiful. What I've seen about 2 cycle or 4 cycle is 2 cycle is getting harder to find, less power per buck. 4 cycle is more efficient. I wouldn't worry about it. 25mph? On that boat? You'll be flying!!!!!
Yes it's nice when someone does the paperwork. I guess you'll be doing fresh water fishing?

Robin, it would be nice to keep both. The camper has something cozy about it that the boat won't have. I had to cancel my camping reservation because my sister and BIL can't make it. I really dreaded calling and cancelling.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, shoot on the cancelling. I can't think of a better time to go when you consider how hot and humid it gets the rest of the year.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How about repack the bearings? Do people still use Bearing Buddies?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I got time. It just gets disgusting here in late May/Early June. It happens when it doesn't bother to cool off at night anymore


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Yep, I still use bearing buddies. Did you know the cap for a 5 gallon Sparkletts water bottle is the exact same size as those $15 bearing buddy caps? 

You're welcome!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lol .........


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh Robin. Seeing Dawg's boat is I think all I really wanted. This pontoon is beautiful and the thought of having it is nice, but I find myself trying to replicate what I have. And it just gets worse and worse. I mean Hubs cleaned up the old coffee maker and thinks he's going to run off the battery and NOT! The only thing that makes everything fit is a boat like Dawg's. I'd be happy. 

Gee you really got me thinking. I can't really make the camping part work with the pontoon. It's an odd thing to say but I'd want a sink, coffee pot, charcoal grill, Yes, AC, fishing, TV's not bad but not a deciding factor. Internet, maybe. 

An enclosure for pontoon , the whole thing is $4k. 
And, there's the itsy bitsy thing about no one volunteering to pay half. I may be camping alone. Hmmm.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> How cool! I would have been happy with that. It's beautiful. What I've seen about 2 cycle or 4 cycle is 2 cycle is getting harder to find, less power per buck. 4 cycle is more efficient. I wouldn't worry about it.  25mph? On that boat? You'll be flying!!!!!
> Yes it's nice when someone does the paperwork. I guess you'll be doing fresh water fishing?
> 
> I sometimes freshwater fish but now it's mostly saltwater fishing and I'll be fishing around the jetties at Mayport and the bridge at Ft George inlet and maybe Nassau sound on A1A. I'll be fishing during the weekdays, NEVER on a weekend.
> ...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> How about repack the bearings? Do people still use Bearing Buddies?


I've always used them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's hard to give up the idea of owning that boat, but it's harder to have to give up the camper, even tho no one wants to go with me. I just don't know. I was also trying to find a way of carrying a small boat with the camper, and it may be a blow up boat and a trolling motor. 

Hubby talked about an enclosure, which is nice, but let's say we're going to spend the night out there, and it's 90 degrees and humid, and to be enclosed? It would be hotter than he11. 

I am just better off putting the whole thing on hold right now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They have said, stand back and don't make any rash decisions. 

I was wondering if you had thought about trying to sleep on the boat in the Summer with the heat. Got any spring fed lakes near by that are cooler?


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

In the next few years, 2 stroke outboard engines will be prohibited from lakes. They are already enforcing this law on many lakes in California. I personally hate the smoke and stink from them things.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

havasu said:


> In the next few years, 2 stroke outboard engines will be prohibited from lakes. They are already enforcing this law on many lakes in California. I personally hate the smoke and stink from them things.


I'm sure the direct injection 2 strokes will be allowed for many years to come:
http://www.dbw.ca.gov/Environmental/TwoStroke/

http://www.allatsea.net/outboard-engine-roundup-examining-todays-two-stroke-engines/


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Any 2 strokes are already prohibited in some lakes and waterways. Others are allowing 2-stroke engines that comply with 2001 or later CA Air Resources Board emissions standards and use MTBE-free fuel... for the time being. It is coming, I guarantee it.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Local Restrictions on Personal Watercraft and/or Two-Stroke Engines

State law allows local public agencies to regulate boating in certain categories: Three of those apply here and are listed below:

Speed Zone
Special-use Areas
Sanitation and Pollution Control
A special-use area is all or a portion of a waterway that is set aside for specified activities to the exclusion of other incompatible uses or activities. Below is a list of waterways with local personal watercraft (PWC) or two-stroke bans or restrictions: NOTE: Many of these restrictions were passed because of conflicts between PWC and other boating activities, before the advent of the environmental issues with two-stroke engines. In addition, there are many other lakes (not listed here) where boating of one type or another has never been allowed.

Agency/Waterway	Type	Effective Date
Anderson and Calero Reservoirs, Santa Clara Valley Water District - Allow PWCs that meet CA Air Resources Board 2001 standards. May implement further restrictions if any gas-related chemical contamination detected in periodic water sampling.	3	July 2004
Anderson Reservoir -170 watercraft per day allowed. Calero Reservoir - 60 to 70 watercraft per day allowed. Coyote Reservoir -1 watercraft per six surface acres (Santa Clara Valley Water District Reservoirs)	3	Aug. 2004
Bass Lake, County of Madera - Area set aside for PWC.	1, 2	June 1995
Berkeley Marina - No PWC within 1500 ft. of the shoreline or fishing pier except in the 200 ft. wide access corridor designated by Harbormaster from a boat launch ramp at marina to a point further than 1500 ft. from shoreline.	2	2006
Canyon Lake, County of Riverside - No PWC.	2	June 1991
City of Carlsbad - PWC restricted on part of Agua Hedionda Lagoon.	1, 2	May 1994
City of Los Angeles - Pier 300 shallow water habitat. No PWC.	2	April 1993
City of Pacifica - No PWC on specified ocean beaches.	2	April 1990
City and County of San Francisco - No PWC within 1,200 ft. from shoreline (with exceptions).	2	Oct. 1998
City of Sausalito - No PWC launching or retrieving.	2	April 1994
Collins Lake Recreation Area, Collins Lake (private) - No PWC.	2	May 1991
County of Marin, All Waterways - No PWC.	2	Nov. 1999
County of Santa Cruz - PWC prohibited within 300 yds. of shore, except to launch or land.	2	June 1990
Coyote Lake - Max. 35 PWC per day. From May 1-June 1, powerboats allowed with receipt issued within past 2 days from any of 5 area stations selling non-MTBE gas.	3	May 2000
Diamond Valley Lake and Lake Skinner - No PWC. Only engines that are 4-stroke, 2-stroke equipped with direct fuel-injection or 2-stroke engines that comply with 2001 or later CA Air Resources Board emissions standards and use MTBE-free fuel. ADDITIONAL RESTRICTIONS	3	June 2003
Donner Lake, Town of Truckee -- Prohibition of high emission two-stroke engines only if water fails to meet State drinking water standards.	3	July 1999
Farallones National Marine Sanctuary - No PWC off Sonoma and Marin County coasts, from Bodega Head to Rocky Pt., near Stinson Beach.	Federal	Oct. 2001
Lakes Tahoe, Cascade, Fallen Leaf, and Echo - Dept. of Boating and Waterways and Tahoe Regional Planning Agency - Motorboats must meet 2001 CA Air Resources Board emissions standard. (Carbureted and NON-direct fuel injection engines prohibited)	2	June 1999
Los Vaqueros Reservoir, Contra Costa Water District - All motorboats are prohibited.	3	Aug. 1998
Millerton Lake, Fraint, CA. Read the public notice.	3	May 2013
Mission Bay, City of San Diego - Area set aside for PWC.	2	July 1988
Modesto Reservoir, County of Stanislaus - Two-stroke vessels allowed only with MTBE-free fuel.	3	Mar. 2000
Monterey Marine Sanctuary - Restricted Use of PWC	Federal	July 1996
Pine Crest Lake, County of Tuolumne - No PWC.	2	Mar 1990
Point Reyes National Seashore and Golden Gate National Recreation Area, National Park Service - No PWC.	Federal	April 2000
Scotts Flat Lake, County of Nevada - No PWC.	2	Sept. 2004
Seal Slough (Marina Lagoon), City of San Mateo - No PWC.	2	July 1988
San Pablo Reservoir, East Bay Municipal Utilities District - (a) Only four-strokes or equivalent emission level allowed.	3	Jan. 2000
San Luis Reservoir State Recreation Area (San Luis Reservoir, O'Neill Fore Bay, and Los Banos Creek Reservoir). Read the public notice.	3	July 2015
Whiskeytown Lake, National Park Service -No PWC	Federal	April 2002


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> They have said, stand back and don't make any rash decisions.
> 
> I was wondering if you had thought about trying to sleep on the boat in the Summer with the heat. Got any spring fed lakes near by that are cooler?


Yes but I've found that bigger boats have less ramps to choose from. 
I finally got to blow up my kayak and try it out. Very nice but I think I'd like something with a motor. My back was killing me! Along with the non stop directions from a man that's never been on one. Maybe close quarters isn't such a good idea.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Havasu. The first link in my post is dated 2016. There are other links within the link that state what you posted and a link with restricted lakes etc...it's what I believe you're referring to. It's all good, and I agree especially when California is in a severe drought.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

So true Dawg, but as a two boat owner in So Cal, I belong to alot of local boating websites, and all foresee in the near future that any 2 stroke engines will be prohibited everywhere. If anyone wants to purchase a boat, they need to have future predictions in mind before spending lots of money for something they may not be able to use in the future.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's true. I try to buy most things with the thought of it having a resale value in the future. Like I have always bought saddles that were popular brand name, so I could sell them easier.

I know you wanted 2-cycle. Is it that important to you?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

havasu said:


> Any 2 strokes are already prohibited in some lakes and waterways. Others are allowing 2-stroke engines that comply with 2001 or later CA Air Resources Board emissions standards and use MTBE-free fuel... for the time being. It is coming, I guarantee it.


California is that state that barred buying chickens from Missouri because the cages were too small. Which would lead me to think that if 2 strokes were banned, California would be first, LOL


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Karen, wait til you take a 4 stroke boat motor in for servicing vs a 2 stroke motor. Stand by for a BIG hit in the pocketbook or wallet.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

When I purchased my powerboat, I was given the option to use either a 454 MPI HP, or this newfangled closed loop recirculating system 496 HO engine. I chose the 454 but now regret not thinking about the future and parts availability. Oh well, we all have regrets, right?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I dont have enough fingers and toes to count my regrets lol.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I got my boat trailer assessed at 2 different marine repair shops today: I need a new trailer; too much rust on the springs, wheels, axle and U bolts. The cost to replace them would be shy a couple hundred dollars of purchasing a new one. I have to wait until I get the registration before I can get rid of this trailer. In the meantime there's a few nitnoid things I need to do to the boat.
Next month I'm getting the motor fully serviced.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here ya go Karen, this is what you need!
http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/boa/5922220402.html


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's exactly it! With an electric trolling motor. I'll be all set.


----------

